# Car Rental Malaga Airport - Fuel Charges



## csl (28 May 2008)

All

I am going to Malaga in a weeks time and booked a car the other evening. Booked a car for the week €102 plus free extra driver. Not a bad deal, I thought.
The fuel charges will push this up..at a minimum €50 - €150 per the website...carjet.co.uk.....you have to pay for a full tank on collection (at supposedly competitive prices) and leave the tank back full. Every other time I have rented a car it was half full and we returned it half full!! Anyone got any suggestions to car rental companies in Malaga airport that would give better value.

Thanks


----------



## Dub75 (28 May 2008)

I've used carjet for the last 6 years. They are just a broker who use a lot of car rental companies.

Usually if your rental is less than 4 days they'll ask you to pay for the petrol up front. You then bring it back empty. 

If your rental is for a longer period you get the car with a full tank and must bring it back with a full tank.


----------



## csl (28 May 2008)

Same - I have used them for several years. But the new policy with Malaga providers is that they no longer offer the option of returning the car with a full tank.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (28 May 2008)

Dub75 said:


> Usually if your rental is less than 4 days they'll ask you to pay for the petrol up front. You then bring it back empty.



If so this is a bad deal.. even when this offered at a supposedly discounted rate this is a bad deal because -

- They often have a somewhat generous estimate of the capacity of the tank so you're paying for more than you could actually fit into a tank
- It's very hard to use precisely a full tank (unless you can work out your fuel consumption incredibly closely so as you're returning the car with fumes in the tank!), especially on 4 days or less you may not do enough driving to actually use a full tank.

The best deal always is to get the car with a full tank and return it that way

If it's for a short stay it might be worth booking directly with one of the major car hire companies like Avis or Hertz - their rates might be a bit more expensive, but in my experience they generally do not force fuel purchase options (they may sometimes offer it but you can decline) - If you're going to be charged an extra €100 from car jet for fuel purchase that you will only half or less use then that may make Avis or Hertz direct cheaper.


----------



## lar1973 (28 May 2008)

I have used Autos Lido for the last five years and have never had any problems. The tank is full on collection and you fill it on return. I would advise to take fully comp insurance as i learned the hard way. I have a number for the car hire if you would like it.


----------



## csl (29 May 2008)

Its for a weeks rental and they don't give the option of returning with a full tank.

LAR 1973 If you pm me the number for Auto Lidos that would be excellent. 

Thanks for all your replies


----------



## Dub75 (29 May 2008)

LAR can you also pm me the number. I'm going over in 2 weeks time and was just about to book a car using carjet


----------



## Guest120 (29 May 2008)

lar1973 said:


> I have a number for the car hire if you would like it.


Why not put it up for those who are searching in the future?


----------



## demoivre (29 May 2008)

Bluetonic said:


> Why not put it up for those who are searching in the future?



Google brings up [broken link removed] but there is no explicit mention of a " full / return full " fuel policy nor is there any mention of insurance. I use doyouspain if it's any use to anyone. On a few ocassions with them I have  been offered a special  of  " full / return full " fuel policy but that is not always the case - I find their pricing very transparent though. My experience generally in Spain ,with different car rental co's. over the years, is that unless you are hiring for 3 days or less the fuel policy  is you have to pay for a full tank when you collect the car and you return it empty. There is a very good reason for this - the car rental co's. make more money this way.  .


----------



## lar1973 (29 May 2008)

autos lido +34952237804


----------

